# My version of the "Do you remember this?" scarf



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

FINALLY I have finished writing up the "recipe" for the scarf that we all tried forever in vain to get a pattern for. I do hope this makes sense

Thanks for your patience.
Dixie

p.s. crochet version included, for you non-knitters.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> FINALLY I have finished writing up the "recipe" for the scarf that we all tried forever in vain to get a pattern for. I do hope this makes sense
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> Dixie
> ...


Is that the scarf of the picture last week the two different ways


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thank you so much - will have to try both. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Is that the scarf of the picture last week the two different ways


Thank you the picture hadn't down loaded jet sorry


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> Thank you the picture hadn't down loaded jet sorry


No problem, I'm still learning all the tricks of uploading stuff for ya'll to be able to download.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, thank you! I printed it out. Can't wait to get at it.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Enjoy, post pictures . Hope the directions are clear.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

How great of you to work it up and share with your KP friends! Thank you for sharing your efforts and talents with us!

Edit: I just took a look at the pattern and you really did a great job of writing the instructions clearly and easy to understand! Thanks again!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

You are all very welcome. I think I've learned (finally) that if I am going to "do my own thing", I really should start trying to "capture" what I did to record it "posterity", LOL. Nope, for my KP peeps.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Great thanks very much. Loved it when you put the pics on the other day.


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

knitwit549, 
I thank you for all the work U have done for all of us, wanting your scarf. Just to rewrite all of that, that alone WAS a lot of work. I am slow in knitting, But I will try to post pic. when I am done. Your work was so awesome, that we all wanted your special scarf to. 
God Bless, & Thank You,
Carolyn 4


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you again so much for this scarf pattern.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to work this out.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you so much, these are going on the "to make for Christmas...someday" list


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

My mother loves making these types of scarves - I will be sure to make sure she sees this!

Thank you so much for sharing! I love the jewel touches - very pretty!


----------



## Dawn M (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you. This s what I love bout all you KPers. You are all so talented AND generous.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. Very kind of you to share.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Dixie, I cannot download these. Is there anyway I can get both the Crochet and Knit Pattern Directions?????? SuziAnne


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

thank you for all your hard work.the pattern looks very clear. barbara


----------



## sandy3120 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your work in writing the directions for this very nice scarf pattern. I loved it the first time you posted the pictures. It is hard to find this style of scarf and I have a special elderly friend who will be getting this for Christmas. I made her another similar type last year but this one is even nicer! You are so generous with your time to do this for all of us. It is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

SuziAnne said:


> Dixie, I cannot download these. Is there anyway I can get both the Crochet and Knit Pattern Directions?????? SuziAnne


SuziAnne, I just sent you a PM with how to get them.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. It's a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Love it. Thanks


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Kudos! And thank you!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you. Do you know approximately how many yards you used?


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks so much. Looking forward to making one


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> Thank you. Do you know approximately how many yards you used?


I'm sorry, I have no idea how much. It was a left over ball from a baby blanket.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!! 

Can you direct me to the original posts about this scarf.


----------



## Merlene (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for doing this. I love the scarf and your directions are so clear and make it seem easy to do. I want to start today. Thank you again.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for both versions!


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Never mind about directing me to the original post, I had it in my watched topics; I should have looked there before replying.  

Love the scard!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your hard work making the scarf and then being kind enough to share it with us! You are a gem!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> How great of you to work it up and share with your KP friends! Thank you for sharing your efforts and talents with us!
> 
> Edit: I just took a look at the pattern and you really did a great job of writing the instructions clearly and easy to understand! Thanks again!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ditto!!!


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Knitwit549 How do I get the PM I have never had one before


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Dixie, I think I just answered the wrong person. I wrote to Knitwit649 and should have written to you. 

What is a PM and what do I do to get to it???


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

thank you for pattern. Very clear and concisely written.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

SuziAnne said:


> Dixie, I think I just answered the wrong person. I wrote to Knitwit649 and should have written to you.
> 
> What is a PM and what do I do to get to it???


Hi there - a PM is a private message. Go to the avatar on the left and click on the person's name. You can send a private message to them from there and they can reply to you also.

At the top of this KP page where it says My Profile | My Bookmarks | Buddy List | My Pages | Private Messages. etc the words 'Private Messages' will become highlighted in yellow if there is a reply. Hope that helps - Di


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

thank you so much for taking your time & expertise to share with us!


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

These are beautiful, thank you.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Didough, thanks I learn something every day. Today it was about Messages. It is not yellow yet so I guess she hasn't answered. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Many thanks for this lovely scarf pattern and for your willingess to figure it out for us. I love KP!!! That of course means all the great people that make up KP.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you.

Barbara


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

SuziAnne said:


> Didough, thanks I learn something every day. Today it was about Messages. It is not yellow yet so I guess she hasn't answered.
> 
> Thanks for the info


If you go to My Profile, you can tick the boxes::

Notification Information
Send e-mail notification when I receive a new private message
Send e-mail notification when I receive a new reply in a topic

Then when you get a reply to your PM, you will get an email notification


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Dorisjean, I have never felt so DUMB in my life. How do I get in touch with dorisjean to ask her to send me the pattern????? 

I am really frustrated right now. Can someone help me??? Anyone???? AWrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

SuziAnne said:


> Dorisjean, I have never felt so DUMB in my life. How do I get in touch with dorisjean to ask her to send me the pattern?????
> 
> I am really frustrated right now. Can someone help me??? Anyone???? AWrrrrrrrrrrrr


Who is Dorisjean and what pattern are you looking for!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

just another Big THANK YOU.. I have been searching since yesterday for this scarf... I even posted but wasn't explaining it very well so of course no responses.. Then I clicked on to this today and voila there it was... Soooo again God Bless. Cathy


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you soo much for all the work in getting this pattern worked out. Have some really nice wool saved just for this project. Will be starting it today!!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

didough said:


> Who is Dorisjean and what pattern are you looking for!


I believe she is trying to PM KP user dorisgene who had put my scarf patterns together with their pictures.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I believe she is trying to PM KP user dorisgene who had put my scarf patterns together with their pictures.


OK, thanks ...


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you! I am looking forward to making some!


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes, DiDough, that is the person I am trying to get in touch with.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you Dixie! How kind of you to work that out for all who loved the scarf! I won't get to it for awhile, but I will make it and post when I do. Great work!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you, that was so kind.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for going to the trouble of creating the pattern, we all wanted soooo much.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, will have to make one


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting and showing the photos for each technique.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Much thanks! Good looking and I guess I'll try both!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

A kind person just let me know I have errors in my pattern, so I am attempting to correct them.....

Row 42 should end as previous rows with purl 1, knit 1


After both the Decrease rows and Increase rows, I thought I had inserted an extra blank line to indicate the next 2 lines were separate. Sorry I didn't mark those correctly, but hey, I DID say I'm not a pattern writer.

So if you all will please forgive me my imperfections.....and go make those changes to your patterns, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you for your kindness & understanding.
Dixie

I have posted corrections to the User-submitted How-tos, etc
section as CORECTIONS TO The "Do you remember this?" scarf


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for your hard work on this....we appreciate it.



knitwit549 said:


> A kind person just let me know I have errors in my pattern, so I am attempting to correct them.....
> 
> Row 42 should end as previous rows with purl 1, knit 1
> 
> ...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of your work and for sharing with all of us. I am looking forward to knitting this one for myself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

missylam said:


> Thanks for all of your work and for sharing with all of us. I am looking forward to knitting this one for myself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I truly hope you don't have problems with it. I didn't with the knitting part. I even knitted an abbreviated (shortened) version as I wrote it, but apparently there are problems as I've written it. Tried my best to make it clearer, but must have "muddied the waters" as a 2nd PM had questions about the corrections. I guess I will just stick to knitting (I CAN do that) and leave the pattern writing to the experts, LOL.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't be so hard on yourself. The fact that you tried is far more than the rest of has done. I myself could not have written the pattern. I think you have donea great job. Doing what you have done and admitting to a mistake here and there "its all good".


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

missmaggi said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. The fact that you tried is far more than the rest of has done. I myself could not have written the pattern. I think you have donea great job. Doing what you have done and admitting to a mistake here and there "its all good".


Just want to say that I totally agree with Missmaggi.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you CCNana, and missmaggi.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't you dare, we need your talent for writing patterns, I sure could not have done this and even the experts have places to go to check for corrections, so keep up the good work. I really appreciate the pattern, if I have a problem I sure know who to ask to help me solve it. Patti


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you so much - this looks like fun!!! As soon as my op is over and I'm allowed to play again this is at the top of my list!!!!!!!


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

thank you for the corrections.Don't give up writing patterns.I could never do that.Barbara


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

missmaggi said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. The fact that you tried is far more than the rest of has done. I myself could not have written the pattern. I think you have donea great job. Doing what you have done and admitting to a mistake here and there "its all good".


I'm in agreement also!!!
I think most of the designers have "testers" try the pattern out before they offer them for sale.

I'm in such awe that you can make patterns for both knit and crochet! I like to do both and really appreciate being able to make the choice of which method I use. Seeing the photographs of the product of both methods is wonderful. Please don't give up. You are obviously very talented.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you for both patterns. they are lovely.it is very good of you to write it up. I would not have the patience.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I like the buttons you have used on your scarves. Have printed out the knit pattern.


----------



## bertsully (Aug 8, 2013)

thank you for both patterns... I am anxious to try it and just love it... You are the greatest... Hugs, Bert


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I am curious to find out what measurements those that have made this scarf have thought best. Particularly the length of the section that goes around the neck. I want to make it be comfortable for different people. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Where can I find the correction for the pattern I am just starting the increases. Thanks so much. Charlie


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

charlie said:


> Where can I find the correction for the pattern I am just starting the increases. Thanks so much. Charlie


I've copied and am pasting the corrections here....

A kind person just let me know I have errors in my pattern, so I am attempting to correct them.....
Rows 7 & 9 should have ended as knit 1, not purl 1
Row 42 should end as previous rows with purl 1, knit 1
After both the Decrease rows and Increase rows, I thought I had inserted an extra blank line to indicate the next 2 lines were separate. Sorry I didn't mark those correctly, but hey, I DID say I'm not a pattern writer.
So if you all will please forgive me my imperfections.....and go make those changes to your patterns, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you for your kindness & understanding.
Dixie


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> I've copied and am pasting the corrections here....
> 
> A kind person just let me know I have errors in my pattern, so I am attempting to correct them.....
> Rows 7 & 9 should have ended as knit 1, not purl 1
> ...


Dixie, 
Thank you ever so much for preparing and sharing the instructions for this fantastic scarf. You are very generous to take the time to prepare the instructions and then share them, without charge.

I have completed one scarf and will prepare at least four more of them for Christmas gifts.

In knitting the first one, I encountered a problem in the Increase Rows section. There are 18 stitches in the first row of this section, then, if completed as instructed, one would need 21 stitches to complete the second row. After several attempts to knit the second row and frogging them when I had three stitches left, there were no remaining stitches to knit into. In the second row of the Increase Rows portion, I believe there was a correction made, but both the original instructions "purl 3" and the corrected instructions "purl 4" were added. 
This row should read:
Knit 1, Purl 1, Purl BF, Purl 3, Purl BFB, Purl 4, Purl FBF, Purl 3, Purl FB, Purl 1, Knit 1.

With this change, my scarf came out beautifully!

Thanks again for your very accurately preparing and generously sharing this pattern, especially in the short time frame. You did a remarkable job!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

cute.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

What am I doing wrong I have 13 stitches to work on until I get three inches on first increase row I get 17 sts and do not have extra stitch to k1 where did I go wrong thanks charlie


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

What is row 1 of the increase row I have the change for second row thanks charlie


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

What is the correction in the first row of the increased row. I have the correction of the second increased row. Thanks. Charlie


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Rethinking response. Please disregard.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

charlie said:


> What is the correction in the first row of the increased row. I have the correction of the second increased row. Thanks. Charlie


If you check the post right before yours, I believe you will find your solutions in MomPae's post. In the 4th paragraph, she explains what she did beautifully.


----------



## Donna094 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the patterns in crochet and knit. I'm learning to knit but know how to crochet. Looking forward to doing both.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## 88863 (Mar 12, 2013)

Since my computer won't let me view either of the patterns, could you send me a PM also? Your scarf here and the other two in a later post are all beautiful!! I want to make a pink one with sparkling buttons for my GD. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------

